# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصائد وحكم عن القوة والشجاعة

## أبو فراس السليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أعلى درجات الشجاعة 
أن تجرؤ على الظهور على حقيقتك.

( جون لانكستر سبالدنغ )

*=============*
 *القوة والشجاعة* 
*الرضا*  
*الورع* 
بقلم
*الشيخ* *محمود المصري (أبو عمار)* 
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء* 
_http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=82&book=10118_

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من الأقوال المأثورة في الشجاعة

عَيْشُ يَوْمٍ واحد كالأسد 
خَيْرٌ من عيش مئة سنة كالنعامة

( جورج برنارد )


الجبناء يهربون من الخطر والخطر يفر من وجه الشجعان

( الكونسته دوديتو )


تظهر الشجاعة عند المخاطر الكبرى

( رونار )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إِذَا كَشَـفَ الـزَّمَـانُ لَكَ القِنَـاعَا

وَمَدَّ إِلَيْـكَ صَـرْفُ الدَّهْـرِ بَـاعَا

فَـلاَ تَـخْشَـى المَنِيَّــةَ وَالتَقِيْـهَا

وَدَافِـعْ مَا اسْتَطَـعْتَ لَهَـا دِفَـاعَا

( عنترة بن شداد )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا رأيـت نيـوب الليـث بـارزة " " فـلا تظنـن أن اللـيـث يبتـسـم

الخيـل والليـل والبيـداء تعرفنـي " " والسيف والرمح والقرطاس و القلـم

( المتنبي )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إقـــدام عليّ رضي الله عنه* 
*على مبارزة* 
*عمـرو بن عبد ود* 


هذه قصة مختصرة
تروي حادثة مبارزة علي رضي الله عنه
*مع عمرو بن عبد ود في موقعة ا**لخندق :*


*بداية القصة ـ*

*لما طال بالمشركين الانتظار في موقعة الخندق*
*قالت طائفة منهم سنقتحم* *بخيولنا الخندق* *ونقاتل المســـلمين* 
*ونكسب المعــركة* 
*وكان من ضمنهم الــداهية ـ عمرو بـن عبد ود*
*ويقال أن عمره في ذلك الوقت* *تسعون سـنه ،*

*تم لهـم اقتحام* *الخندق :*
*فقال عمرو للمسلمين هل منكم* *مـن يبــــــــــــا  رز ؟* 

*فقام علي رضي الله عنه وقال: أنا له يا نبي الله:*
*فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اجلــس* *فإنه عمرو بن عبد ود* 

*فكرر عمرو النـداء وجعـل يستهزئ ويقـول أين جنتكم التـــــي* 
*تزعمون أن من قتل منكم دخلها ؟*

*فقام إليه علي رضي الله عنه فقال له الرسول: إنه عمرو بن عبد ود*

*فـكــرر عمرو النــداء للمــرة الثالثة أيــن أبطالكـــــــــ  ــــــــــم* *؟*

*فقام علي رضي الله عنه،*
*فقال الرسول: إنه عمرو،*
*فقال علي* *وإن كــــــان عمرا* 

*هذه هي الشجاعة تتكلم*
*لا خوف ولا رهبة من المقابل*
*رضي الله عنك يا عليّ*

*أذن له النبي صلى الله عليه وسـلم وأعـطاه سيفه ذا الفقار*

*وألبسه درعه الحديد وعممه* *بعمامته ،*

*وقال :"اللهم أعنِّه* *عليـه ،*
*اللهم هذا أخي وابن عمي*
*فلا تذرني* *فــردا*
*وأنــت* *خير* *الـوارثيـــــــ  ـــن "*


*فتقـدم علي رضي الله عنه إلى عمـرو وهـو ينــــــــشد:*


*لا تَعْجَلَنَّ فَقَدْ أَتَاكَ ** مُجِيبُ صَوْتِكَ غَيْرُ عَاجِزْ*

*ذُو نِيَّةٍ وَبَصِيرَةٍ ** وَالصِّدْقُ مَنْجَى كُلِّ فَائِزْ* 

*إِنِّي لأَرْجُو أَنْ أُقِيمَ ** عَلَيْكَ نَائِحَةَ الْجَنَائِزْ* 

*مِنْ ضَرْبَةٍ فَوْهَاءَ ** يَبْقَى أَثَرُهَا عِنْدَ الْهَزَاهِزْ* 

*وَلَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ إِلَى الْبِرَازِ ** فَمَا تُجِيبُ إِلَى الْمُبَارِزْ*



*ثم قال يا عمرو إنـك كنت تقول لا يدعوني أحد إلى واحدة* 
*من ثلاث إلا قبلتها :*
*فـقـال عمرو أجــل !* 

*فقال علي أني أدعوك*
*أن تـشهد أن لا إله إلا الله*
*وأن* *محمد* *رسول الله* 
*وتسلم* *لــــرب العالميــــن :*

*فـقـال عمــرو يابـن أخـي أخِّـر عني هـــــــذه :*

*قــال له على الأخـــرى أن ترجــع إلى بلــدك :*

*فقال له عمـرو هـذه مـالا تتحـدث به نســاء قريش* *أبـدا*

*والثالثة ماهــي :*

*قال له علي ـ المبـــــــارزة* 

*فضحــك عمرو وقال :* 
*إن هـذه الخصلة ما كنت أظـن أن* *أحدا من العرب* *يـروعني بها* 

*يابن أخي والله ما أحب إن* *أقتـلــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ك :*


*فقال له علي رضي الله عنه* 
*ولكني أحــب أن أقـتلـك* 
*أنزل* *عن فــرســـك :*

*نزل عمرو عـن فـرسه مغضبا وسل سيفه كأنه شعلة نار*
*فعقر به فرسه* *وضرب وجهـه*
*وأقبل على علي رضي* *الله عنـه كأنـه صخــرة صمـــاء :*

*اســــتقبله علي بـــدراقتــــــ  ـــه ..*
*فضـربها عمرو بسيفه فقـدَّ الـدراقـة وأثبتَّ فيـها السيف*
*وأصاب رأس* *علي فشجه :*

*تنـاوله علــي رضي الله عنه بسيفه ذو الفقار*
*فقطع حبل* *عنقه* 
*فخر عمرو* *صريعا*
*يتخبط في دمــه ..*

*صاح المسـلمـون مهللين ومكبرين فرحا* 
*بمصرع هـــذا* *الشيطان*
*وانتصار* *علي* *عليه :*

*ابتهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسلامة علي*
*وقتل* *عدو الله*
*وانتصار الحق على الباطل* 

*- نسأل الله العلي القدير* 
*أن ينصـر الإســــلام والمسلمين الموحدين*


*القصة** مستخلصة من كتاب* 
*( محمد رسول الله **
*قرآن يمشي على الارض )*
*صفحة 309*

منقووول باختصار وتصرف

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

خربت خيبر ؛
لأنها بنيت على شفا جرف هار ،
حجر الزاوية : كعب بن الأشرف ،
وسدة الباب : ابن غوريون ، 
والطباخة : جولدامائير ،


نادى الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يا علي :
قال : مرحبا ،
قال : اقتل مرحبا ، 


يقول مرحب لعلي : أنا الذي سمتني أمي مرحبا ..


قال لسان الحال :

أمك سامرية عَبَدت العجل ، 


وأم علي *هاشمية* لا تحب *الدجل* ،
أنا الذي سمتني أمي *حيدره* ..


فتحدر رأس مرحب على سيف حيدر !


يـا *أبـا الـسـبـطـيـنِ* أحـسـنـتَ فَـزدْ ** 

فـعـلـُكـم يـا شـيـخَـنـا فـعـل *الأسـدْ* 


رَمِـدٌ تـفــعــلُ هــذا فـي *الـعِـــدا* **

*كـيـفَ* لـو عـوفـيـتَ مـن ذاكَ الـرَمَدْ ؟


بطاقة علي في الزحام :
يحب الله ورسوله ،
ويحبه الله ورسوله ،



وبطاقة مرحب :
( فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ )

(المائدة: من الآية13).


*مصارع* *العشاق*


http://www.algarne.com/publish/article_233.shtml

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يُحاذِرُني حَتْفي كأنّيَ حَتْفُهُ 

وتَنْكُزُني الأفعَى فيَقتُلُها سُمّي


طِوالُ الرُّدَيْنِيّات  ِ يَقْصِفُها دَمي 

وبِيضُ السُّرَيجيّاتِ يَقطَعُها لحمي


كأنّي دحوْتُ الأرضَ من خبرتي بها 

كأنّي بَنى الإسكَندرُ السدَّ من عزْمي

( المتنبي )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أَلاَ أَيُّها اللائِمي أَشهَـدُ الوَغَـى

وَأَنْ أَنْهَل اللَّذَّاتِ هَلْ أَنْتَ مُخْلِـدِي


فـإنْ كُنْتَ لاَ تَسْطِيْـعُ دَفْعَ مَنِيَّتِـي

فَدَعْنِـي أُبَادِرُهَا بِمَا مَلَكَتْ يَـدِي


وإِنْ أُدْعَ للْجُلَّى أَكُنْ مِنْ حُمَاتِهَـا

وإِنْ يِأْتِكَ الأَعْدَاءُ بِالجَهْدِ أَجْهَـدِ


وَإِنْ يِقْذِفُوا بِالقَذْعِ عِرْضَكَ أَسْقِهِمْ

بِكَأسِ حِيَاضِ المَوْتِ قَبْلَ التَّهَـدُّدِ


أَنَا الرَّجُلُ الضَّرْبُ الَّذِي تَعْرِفُونَـهُ

خَشَـاشٌ كَـرَأْسِ الحَيَّةِ المُتَوَقِّـدِ


إِذَا ابْتَدَرَ القَوْمُ السِّلاحَ وجَدْتَنِـي

مَنِيْعـاً إِذَا بَلَّتْ بِقَائِمَـهِ يَـدِي


فَلَوْ كُنْتُ وَغْلاً فِي الرِّجَالِ لَضَرَّنِي

عَـدَاوَةُ ذِي الأَصْحَابِ والمُتَوَحِّـدِ


وَلَكِنْ نَفَى عَنِّي الرِّجَالَ جَرَاءَتِـي

عَلَيْهِمْ وإِقْدَامِي وصِدْقِي ومَحْتِـدِي


ويَـوْمٍ حَبَسْتُ النَّفْسَ عِنْدَ عِرَاكِـهِ

حِفَاظـاً عَلَـى عَـوْرَاتِهِ والتَّهَـدُّدِ


عَلَى مَوْطِنٍ يَخْشَى الفَتَى عِنْدَهُ الرَّدَى

مَتَى تَعْتَـرِكْ فِيْهِ الفَـرَائِصُ تُرْعَـدِ


سَتُبْدِي لَكَ الأيَّامُ مَا كُنْتَ جَاهِـلاً

ويَأْتِيْـكَ بِالأَخْبَـارِ مَنْ لَمْ تُـزَوِّدِ


وَيَأْتِيْـكَ بِالأَخْبَارِ مَنْ لَمْ تَبِعْ لَـهُ

بَتَـاتاً وَلَمْ تَضْرِبْ لَهُ وَقْتَ مَوْعِـدِ


( طرفة بن العبد )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إِذا المَرءُ لَم يُدنَس مِنَ اللُؤمِ عِرضُهُ 
فَكُلُّ رِداءٍ يَرتَديهِ جَميلُ

وَإِن هُوَ لَم يَحمِل عَلى النَفسِ ضَيمَها 
فَلَيسَ إِلى حُسنِ الثَناءِ سَبيلُ

تُعَيِّرُنا أَنّا قَليلٌ عَديدُنا 
فَقُلتُ لَها إِنَّ الكِرامَ قَليلُ

وَما قَلَّ مَن كانَت بَقاياهُ مِثلَنا 
شَبابٌ تَسامى لِلعُلى وَكُهولُ

وَما ضَرَّنا أَنّا قَليلٌ وَجارُنا 
عَزيزٌ وَجارُ الأَكثَرينَ ذَليلُ

لَنا جَبَلٌ يَحتَلُّهُ مَن نُجيرُهُ 
مَنيعٌ يَرُدُّ الطَرفَ وَهُوَ كَليلُ

رَسا أَصلُهُ تَحتَ الثَرى وَسَما بِهِ 
إِلى النَجمِ فَرعٌ لا يُنالُ طَويلُ

هُوَ الأَبلَقُ الفَردُ الَّذي شاعَ ذِكرُهُ 
يَعِزُّ عَلى مَن رامَهُ وَيَطولُ

وَإِنّا لَقَومٌ لا نَرى القَتلَ سُبَّةً 
إِذا ما رَأَتهُ عامِرٌ وَسَلولُ

يُقَرِّبُ حُبُّ المَوتِ آجالَنا لَنا
وَتَكرَهُهُ آجالُهُم فَتَطولُ

وَما ماتَ مِنّا سَيِّدٌ حَتفَ أَنفِهِ 
وَلا طُلَّ مِنّا حَيثُ كانَ قَتيلُ

تَسيلُ عَلى حَدِّ الظُباتِ نُفوسُنا
وَلَيسَت عَلى غَيرِ الظُباتِ تَسيلُ

صَفَونا فَلَم نَكدُر وَأَخلَصَ سِرَّنا 
إِناثٌ أَطابَت حَملَنا وَفُحولُ

عَلَونا إِلى خَيرِ الظُهورِ وَحَطَّنا 
لِوَقتٍ إِلى خَيرِ البُطونِ نُزولُ:

فَنَحنُ كَماءِ المُزنِ ما في نِصابِنا 
كَهامٌ وَلا فينا يُعَدُّ بَخيلُ

وَنُنكِرُ إِن شِئنا عَلى الناسِ قَولَهُم 
وَلا يُنكِرونَ القَولَ حينَ نَقولُ

إِذا سَيِّدٌ مِنّا خَلا قامَ سَيِّدٌ 
قَؤُولٌ لِما قالَ الكِرامُ فَعُولُ

وَما أُخمِدَت نارٌ لَنا دونَ طارِقٍ 
وَلا ذَمَّنا في النازِلينَ نَزيلُ

وَأَيّامُنا مَشهورَةٌ في عَدُوِّنا
لَها غُرَرٌ مَعلومَةٌ وَحُجولُ

وَأَسيافُنا في كُلِّ شَرقٍ وَمَغرِبٍ 
بِها مِن قِراعِ الدارِعينَ فُلولُ

مُعَوَّدَةٌ أَلّا تُسَلَّ نِصالُها 
فَتُغمَدَ حَتّى يُستَباحَ قَبيلُ

سَلي إِن جَهِلتِ الناسَ عَنّا وَعَنهُمُ 
فَلَيسَ سَواءً عالِمٌ وَجَهولُ

فَإِنَّ بَني الرَيّانِ قَطبٌ لِقَومِهِم 
تَدورُ رَحاهُم حَولَهُم وَتَجولُ


( السمؤال )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ألا فـي سـبيلِ المجـدِ مـا أنـا فاعلُ
عفــافٌ وإقــدامٌ وحــزمٌ ونـائلُ


تعــدُّ ذنــوبي عنــدَ قـومٍ كثـيرةٌ
ولا ذنــبَ لـي إلا العُـلا والفضـائلُ


وقـد سـارَ ذكـري في البلادِ فمن لهم
بإخفـاءِ شـمسٍ ضوءهـا متكـاملُ


يهم الليالي بعضَ ما أنا مضمرٌ
ويثقلُ رضوى دون ما أنا حاملُ


وإنــي وإن كــنتُ الأخـيرُ زمانـُهُ
لآتٍ بمــا لــم تســتطعه الأوائـلُ


وأغدو ولو أن الصباحَ صوارمٌ
و أسري ولو أن الظلامَ جحافلُ



ولمـا رأيـتُ الجـهلَ فـي الناسِ فاشيا
تجــاهلتُ حـتى ظُـنَّ أنـي جـاهلُ


فواعجبـا , كـم يـدِّعي الفضلَ ناقصٌ
وواأسـفا , كـم يظهـرُ النقصَ فاضلُ



ينافسُ يومي فيَّ أمسي تشرفا
وتحسدُ أسحاري عليَّ الأصائلُ


فلو بانَ عضدي ما تأسفَ منكبي
ولو مات زندي ما بكته الأناملُ


إذا وصــفَ الطـائيَّ بـالبخلِ مـادرٌ
وعــيَّر قِسـًا بالفهاهـةِ بـاقلُ


وقـال السُـهى للشـمسِ أنـتِ خفيـةٌ
وقـال الدجى للصبحِ لونُك حائلُ


وطاولتِ الأرضُ السماءَ سفاهةً
وفاخرتِ الشهبَ الحصى والجنادلُ


فيــا مـوت زُرْ , إن الحيـاةَ ذميمـةٌ
ويـا نفسُ , جـِدِّي , إنَّ دهـركَ هازلُ


( أبو العلاء المعري )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حدث أن خرج عنترة غضباً من ديار بني عبس . فلما سمع أعداء بني عبس

بخروج عنترة تجهزوا ليغيروا على بني عبس ظنا منهم أن عنتر لن يثني على قومه . 

فلما شارفوا على مضارب بني عبس . صاح النفير في قوم عنتر.

فما كان من شيبوب إلا اللحاق بعنتر والاستنجاد به .

فما هي إلا أن وقعت صيحات شيبوب في أذني عنتر حتى ثارت ثائرته 

وقفل مسرعا وهو يرتجز ..


سكتُّ فغرَّ أعدائي السكوتُ ** وظنوني لأهلي قــد نسيتُ

وكيفَ أنامُ عن ساداتِ قومٍ ** أنــا فـي ظلِّ نعمتهم ربيتُ

وإن دارت بهم خيلُ الأعادي** ونادوني أجبتُ متى دعيتُ

بسيفٍ حـدهُ يـزجي المنايا ** ورمحٍ صدره الحتف ُالمميتُ

خُلقتُ من الحديد أشدّ قلبٍ **و قـد بـلـيَ الحديدُ وما بليتُ

وإني قد شربتُ دم الأعادي ** بأقـحـافِ الـروؤسِ وما رويتُ

وفي الحربِ العوانِ وُلدتُ طفلًا ** و من لبنِ المعامعِ قـد سُقيتُ

فما للرمحِ في جسمي نصيبٌ **
ولا للسيفِ في أعضايَ قــوتُ

ولـي بـيـتٌ علا فلكِ الـثـريا ** تـخـرُّ لـعظـمِ هـيبتهِ البيوتُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أَنا الصَّقْرُ الذي حُدِّثْتَ عَنْهُ **
عتاق الطيرِ تنجدلُ انجدالا

وقاسيتُ الحروبَ أنا ابنُ سبعٍ **
فلما شِبتُ أفنيتُ الرجالا

فَلَمْ تَدَعِ السُّيوفُ لنا عدوًّا **
ولم يدعِ السخاءُ لديَّ مالا


( أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السَّـيْـفُ أَصْــدَقُ أَنْـبَــاءً مِـــنَ الـكُـتُـبِ
فِـي حَــدهِ الـحَـدُّ بَـيْـنَ الـجِـد واللَّـعِـبِ 


بيضُ الصَّفَائِحِ لاَ سُـودُ الصَّحَائِـفِ فِـي
مُـتُـونِـهـنَّ جــــلاءُ الــشَّـــك والــريَـــبِ 


والعِـلْـمُ فِــي شُـهُـبِ الأَرْمَــاحِ لاَمِـعَـةً
بَيْنَ الخَمِيسَيْنِ لافِي السَّبْعَةِ الشُّهُبِ 


فَـتْـحُ الفُـتـوحِ تَـعَـالَـى أَنْ يُـحـيـطَ بِـــهِ

نَظْـمٌ مِـن الشعْـرِ أَوْ نَثْـرٌ مِـنَ الخُـطَـبِ 


فَـتْــحٌ تـفَـتَّــحُ أَبْــــوَابُ الـسَّـمَــاءِ لَــــهُ
وتَـبْـرزُ الأَرْضُ فِــي أَثْـوَابِـهَـا الـقُـشُـبِ

يَــا يَـــوْمَ وَقْـعَــةِ عَـمُّـوريَّـةَ انْـصَـرَفَـتْ
مِنْـكَ المُنَـى حُـفَّـلاً مَعْسُـولَـةَ الحَـلَـبِ 

أبقيْـتَ جِـدَّ بَنِـي الإِسـلامِ فِــي صَـعَـدٍ

والمُشْرِكيـنَ ودَارَ الشـرْكِ فِـي صَبَـبِ 


لَـقَــدْ تَـرَكــتَ أَمـيــرَ الْمُـؤْمـنـيـن  َ بِــهــا
لِلـنَّـارِ يَـوْمـاً ذَلـيـلَ الصَّـخْـرِ والخَـشَـبِ 

غَـادَرْتَ فيهـا بَهِيـمَ اللَّيْـلِ وَهْـوَ ضُحًـى
يَشُـلُّـهُ وَسْطَـهَـا صُـبْــحٌ مِـــنَ الـلَّـهَـبِ 

حَـتَّـى كَــأَنَّ جَلاَبـيـبَ الـدُّجَـى رَغِـبَـتْ
عَـنْ لَوْنِهَـا وكَـأَنَّ الشَّـمْـسَ لَــم تَـغِـبِ 

ضَــوْءٌ مِـــنَ الـنَّــارِ والظَّـلْـمَـاء  ُ عـاكِـفَـةٌ
وَظُلْمَةٌ مِنَ دُخَانٍ فِـي ضُحـىً شَحـبِ 

فالشَّمْـسُ طَالِعَـةٌ مِـنْ ذَا وقــدْ أَفَـلَـتْ
والشَّمْـسُ وَاجِبَـةٌ مِــنْ ذَا ولَــمْ تَـجِـبِ 

لَـوْ يَعْلَـمُ الْكُفْـرُ كَـمْ مِـنْ أَعْصُـرٍ كَمَنَـتْ
لَـهُ العَـواقِـبُ بَـيْـنَ السُّـمْـرِ والقُـضُـبِ 

تَــدْبــيـــرُ مُـعْــتَــصِــ  مٍ بِاللهِ مُــنْــتَــقِـ  ـمٍ
للهِ مُــرْتَــقِــب  ٍ فِــــــي اللهِ مُــرْتَــغِــب  ِ 


 لَـمْ يَـغْـزُ قَـوْمـاً، ولَــمْ يَنْـهَـدْ إلَــى بَـلَـدٍ

إلاَّ تَـقَـدَّمَــهُ جَــيْــشٌ مِـــــنَ الــرعُـــبِ 


لَوْ لَمْ يَقُدْ جَحْفَـلاً ، يَـوْمَ الْوَغَـى ، لَغَـدا
مِنْ نَفْسِهِ ، وَحْدَهَا ، فِي جَحْفَلٍ لَجِبِ 

رَمَــــى بِــــكَ اللهُ بُـرْجَـيْـهَـا فَـهَـدَّمَـهــ  ا
ولَــوْ رَمَــى بِــكَ غَـيْـرُ اللهِ لَـــمْ يُـصِــبِ 

أَجَـبْـتَــهُ مُـعْـلِـنـاً بـالـسَّـيْـفِ مُنْـصَـلِـتـاً

وَلَـوْ أَجَـبْـتَ بِغَـيْـرِ السَّـيْـفِ لَــمْ تُـجِـبِ 


حتّـى تَـرَكْـتَ عَـمـود الـشـرْكِ مُنْعَـفِـراً
ولَــم تُـعَـرجْ عَـلـى الأَوتَـــادِ وَالـطُّـنُـبِ 

إنَّ الأُسُـــودَ أســـودَ الـغـيـلِ هـمَّـتُـهـا
يَومَ الكَرِيهَةِ فِي المَسْلـوب لا السَّلـبِ 

خَلِيفَـةَ اللَّـهِ جـازَى اللَّـهُ سَعْـيَـكَ عَــنْ

جُرْثُومَـةِ الـديْـنِ والإِسْــلاَمِ والحَـسَـبِ 


بَـصُـرْتَ بالـرَّاحَـةِ الكُـبْـرَى فَـلَـمْ تَـرَهـا
تُـنَـالُ إلاَّ عـلــى جـسْــرٍ مِـــنَ الـتَّـعـبِ 

إن كـان بَيْـنَ صُـرُوفِ الدَّهْـرِ مِـن رَحِــمٍ
مَـوْصُـولَـةٍ أَوْ ذِمَـــامٍ غــيْــرِ مُـنْـقَـضِـبِ 

فـبَـيْـنَ أيَّـامِــكَ الـلاَّتــي نُـصِــرْتَ بِـهَــا
وبَـيْــنَ أيَّـــامِ بَــــدْرٍ أَقْــــرَبُ الـنَّـسَــبِ 

أَبْقَتْ بَني الأصْفَر المِمْرَاضِ كاسْمِهـمُ
صُـفْـرَ الـوجُـوهِ وجـلَّـتْ أَوْجُــهَ الـعَـرَبِ

( أبو تمام
مادحا المعتصم بالله العباسي
بعد فتحه عمورية )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أفاطمُ هاكِ السيف غير ذميم ** فلست *برعديد* ولا بلئيم

أفاطمُ قد أبليت في نصر أحمدٍ ** وَمَرْضَاة رَبٍّ بالعِبَادِ رَحِيْمِ
 
أُرِيْدُ ثَوَابَ اللَّهِ لا شَيْءَ غَيْرُهُ ** ورضوانه في جنة ٍ ونعيم

وَكُنْتُ امْرَأً أَسْمُو إِذا الحَرْبُ شَمَّرَتْ ** وَقَامَتْ عَلَى سَاقٍ بِغَيْرِ مُلِيْمِ

وَسَيْفِيَ بكفي كالشِّهابِ أَهُزُّهُ ** أَجُزُّ بِهِ مِنْ عائِقٍ وصَمِيْمِ


( أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد أجمع الأحزاب حولي وألَّبوا 
قبائلَهم واستجمعوا كل مجمعِ

إلى اللهِ أشكو غربتي بعدَ كربتي 
وما أرسلَ الأحزاب عندَ مصرعي

وذلكَ في ذاتِ الإلهِ وإنْ يشأ 
يباركْ على أوصالِ شلوٍ مُمزَّعِ 

ولستُ أبالي حينَ أُقتل مسلمًا 
على أي جنبٍ كانَ في اللهِ مصرعي 


( الصحابي خبيب بن عدي رضي الله عنه 
عندما صلبه كفار قريش ثم قتلوه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*في السنة الثامنة من الهجرة*
*بعثرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*جيشاً إلى مؤتة*
*وبعد تجهيز الجيش قال:* 

*عليكم زيد بن حارثة* 
*فإن أصيب فجعفر بن أبي طالب،*
*فإن أصيب فابن رواحة* 


*وبعد أن بدأت المعركة واستشهد زيد بن حارثة،* 

*تسلم القيادة واللواء جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه،*
*فاقتحم على فرسه فعقرها*
*وأخذ يقول:*


*يا حبـذا الجنـةُ واقترابُـها* 
*طيبـةٌ وبـاردٌ شرابُهـا*


*والرومُ رومٌ قد دنا عذابُـها* 
*كافـرةٌ بعيدةٌ أنسابـُها*

*عليَّ إذا لاقيتُها ضِرابـُها*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الشجاعة الحقيقية ليست شجاعة الموت بطريقة مشرفة، 
بل شجاعة الحياة برجولة.


( توماس كارليل )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قد زرتُه و سيوفُ الهندِ مغمـــدةٌ **
وقد نظرتُ إليه و السيـوفُ دمُ

قد نابَ عنكَ شديدُ الخوفِ واصطنعت **
لك المهابــــــةُ مالا تصنع البهمُ

أكلــما رُمتَ جــيشا فانثنى هربا **
تصرفت بك في آثاره الهمــمُ

عليكَ هــــزمهم في كل معتـركٍ **
و ما عليــك بهم عار إذا انهزموا

أما ترى ظفرا حلوا سوى ظفر**
تصافحت فيه بيضُ الهندِ و اللممُ


أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبــي **
و أسمعـت كلماتي من به صمــمُ


أنامُ ملءَ جفوني عن شواردها **
ويسهرُ الخلقُ جرَّاها و يختصمُ

ومرهفٌ سرت بين الجحفليـــن به **
حتى ضربت و موجُ الموتِ يلتطمُ


كم تطلبـــونَ لنا عيبـا فيعجزَكم **
و يكرهُ اللهُ ما تأتونَ والكــرمُ

ما أبعدَ العيبَ و النقصانَ عن شرفي ** 
أنا الثـــريا و ذان الشيب و الهرمُ

( المتنبي
يمدح سيف الدولة الحمداني )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أعَــــدَّ اللهُ لـلـشِّـعــراءَ مِــنِّـــي
صَوَاعِـقَ يُخْضِعُـونَ لهـا الرِّقـابـا


أنـا البـازي الـمُـدِلُّ عـلـى نمـيـرٍ
أُتِحْـتُ مِـنَ السَّمـاءِ لهـا انصِبَابـا


إذا عَـلِـقَــتْ مَـخـالِـبُـهُ بِــقِــرْنٍ،
أصـابَ القلـبَ أو هَـتَـكَ الحِجَـابـا


فَغُـضَّ الطَّـرْفَ إنـكَ مِــنْ نمـيـرٍ
فـــلا كَـعْـبـاً بَـلَـغْـتَ ولا كِــلابــا


إذا غَضِـبَـتْ علـيـكَ بـنـو تـمـيـمٍ
حَسِبْـتَ الـنـاسَ كُلَّـهُـمُ غِضَـابـا


ألسنـا أكثـرُ الثّقـليــن رجـَـــلاً
ببــطـنِ منـىً وأعظمُــهُ قبابــا


ومــا وجـد الملــوكُ أعــزّ مـنــّا
وأسرعَ من فـوارِسِنـا استــلابا


سَتَعْلَـمُ مَـنْ أَعَـزُّ حِمَـىً بنَـجْـدٍ
وأعْـظَـمُـنَـا بـغَــائِــرَةٍ هِـضَــابــا


تَـرَكْـتُ مُجَاشِـعـاً وبـنـي نُمـيـرٍ
كَـدَارِ الـسَّـوءِ أسـرَعَـتِ الخَـرَابـا


إلـيـكَ، إلـيـكَ عَـبْـدَ بـنـي نمـيـرٍ
ولَـمَّــا تَـقْـتَـدِحْ مِـنِّــي شِـهَـابـا 


( جرير )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انطلق الحجاج إلى العراق واليا

من قبل عبد الملك بن مروان

فكان أول ما دخل هو الكوفة حيث صعد المنبر متلثما 

وطفق ينتظر حتى امتلأ المسجد ثم كشف عن لثامه

" وقال :

أنا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا --

متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني


والله إني لأرى رؤوسا أينعت وقد حان قطافها

وإني لصاحبها

واني لأرى الدماء ترقرق بين العمائم واللحى ،

إني والله يا أهل العراق ما يقعقع لي بالشنان (الجلد اليابس) 

ولا يغمز جانبي كتغماز التين ،

ولقد فررت عن ذكاء وفتشت عن تجربة ،


إن أمير المؤمنين نثر كنانة بين يديه فعجم عيدانها

فوجدني أمرَّها عودا وأصلبها مكسرا فرماكم بي

لأنكم طالما أوضعتم في الفتن 

واضطجعتم في مراقد الضلال


والله لأنكلن بكم في البلاد

ولأجعلنكم مثلا في كل واد

ولأحزمنكم حزم السلمة

ولأضربنكم ضرب غرائب الابل 

وإني يا أهل العراق لا أعد إلا وفيت

ولا أعزم إلا أمضيت 

فإياي وهذه الزرافات والجماعات

وقيل وقال وكان ويكون

يا أهل العراق إنما أنتم أهل قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة

يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان

فكفرت بأنعم الله

فأتاها وعيد القرى من ربها 

فاستوثقوا واستقيموا واعملوا ولا تميلوا

وتابعوا وبايعوا واجتمعوا واستمعوا

فليس منى الإهدار والإكثار

إنما هو هذا السيف

ثم لا ينسلخ الشتاء من الصيف

حتى يذل الله لأمير المؤمنين صعبكم

ويقيم له أودكم 


ثم إني وجدت الصدق مع البر ووجدت البر في الجنة

ووجدت الكذب مع الفجور ووجدت الفجور في النار


وقد وجهني أمير المؤمنين إليكم

وأمرني أن أنفق فيكم 

وأوجهكم لمحاربة عدوكم مع المهلب ابن أبي صفرة

وإني أقسم بالله

لا أجد رجلا يتخلف بعد أخذ عطائه بثلاثة أيام

إلا ضربت عنقه "

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ألم يعلمِ* *الذُّلانُ* *أنَّ بني الوغى

كذاكَ ، سليبٌ بالرماحِ وسالبُ

أرى مِلءَ عينيَّ الردى فأخوضُهُ

إذِ الموتُ قُدامي وخلفي المعايبُ

همُ يُطفئونَ المجدَ* *واللهُ* *موقدٌ

وكم ينقضونَ الفضلَ* *واللهُ* *واهبُ

عليَّ طِلابُ المجدِ من مستقرهِ

ولا ذنبَ لي إن حاربتني المطالبُ

وعنديَ صدقُ* *الضربِ* *في كلَّ معَركٍ

وليسَ عليَّ إن نَبونَ المضاربُ

إذا* *اللهُ* *لم يَحرُزكَ مما تخافُهُ

فلا الدرعُ منَّاعٌ ولا السيفُ قاضبُ

ولا أنا راضٍ إن كثُرنَ مكاسبي

إذا لم تكن* *بالعزِّ* *تلكَ المكاسبُ*

*أبو فراس ‫‏الحمداني‬
رحمه الله تعالى*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

سلمت يمينك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لك أستاذ علاوة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هَذا الّذي تَعرِفُ البَطْحاءُ وَطْأتَهُ،** وَالبَيْتُ يعْرِفُهُ وَالحِلُّ وَالحَرَمُ
*
*هذا ابنُ خَيرِ عِبادِ الله كُلّهِمُ،* *هذا التّقيّ النّقيّ الطّاهِرُ العَلَمُ 
*
*هذا ابنُ فاطمَةٍ، إنْ كُنْتَ جاهِلَهُ،** بِجَدّهِ أنْبِيَاءُ الله قَدْ خُتِمُوا 
*
*وَلَيْسَ قَوْلُكَ: مَن هذا؟ بضَائرِه،** العُرْبُ تَعرِفُ من أنكَرْتَ وَالعَجمُ 
*
*كِلْتا يَدَيْهِ غِيَاثٌ عَمَّ نَفعُهُمَا،* *يُسْتَوْكَفانِ، وَلا يَعرُوهُما عَدَمُ 
*
*سَهْلُ الخَلِيقَةِ، لا تُخشى بَوَادِرُهُ،* *يَزِينُهُ اثنانِ: حُسنُ الخَلقِ وَالشّيمُ 
*
*حَمّالُ أثقالِ أقوَامٍ، إذا افتُدِحُوا،** حُلوُ الشّمائلِ، تَحلُو عندَهُ نَعَمُ 
*
*ما قال: لا قطُّ، إلاّ في تَشَهُّدِهِ،* *لَوْلا التّشَهّدُ كانَتْ لاءَهُ نَعَمُ 
*
*عَمَّ البَرِيّةَ بالإحسانِ، فانْقَشَعَتْ* *عَنْها الغَياهِبُ والإمْلاقُ والعَدَمُ 
*
*إذ رَأتْهُ قُرَيْشٌ قال قائِلُها:** إلى مَكَارِمِ هذا يَنْتَهِي الكَرَمُ 
*
*يُغْضِي حَياءً، وَيُغضَى من مَهابَتِه،** فَمَا يُكَلَّمُ إلاّ حِينَ يَبْتَسِمُ 
*
*بِكَفّهِ خَيْزُرَانٌ رِيحُهُ عَبِقٌ،** من كَفّ أرْوَعَ، في عِرْنِينِهِ شمَمُ 
*
*يَكادُ يُمْسِكُهُ عِرْفانَ رَاحَتِهِ،* *رُكْنُ الحَطِيمِ إذا ما جَاءَ يَستَلِمُ 
*
*الله شَرّفَهُ قِدْماً، وَعَظّمَهُ،* *جَرَى بِذاكَ لَهُ في لَوْحِهِ القَلَمُ 
*
*أيُّ الخَلائِقِ لَيْسَتْ في رِقَابِهِمُ،** لأوّلِيّةِ هَذا، أوْ لَهُ نِعمُ 
*
*مَن يَشكُرِ الله يَشكُرْ أوّلِيّةَ ذا؛** فالدِّينُ مِن بَيتِ هذا نَالَهُ الأُمَمُ 
*
*يُنمى إلى ذُرْوَةِ الدّينِ التي قَصُرَتْ* *عَنها الأكفُّ، وعن إدراكِها القَدَمُ 
*
*مَنْ جَدُّهُ دان فَضْلُ الأنْبِياءِ لَهُ؛* *وَفَضْلُ أُمّتِهِ دانَتْ لَهُ الأُمَمُ 
*
*مُشْتَقّةٌ مِنْ رَسُولِ الله نَبْعَتُهُ،* *طَابَتْ مَغارِسُهُ والخِيمُ وَالشّيَمُ 
*
*يَنْشَقّ ثَوْبُ الدّجَى عن نورِ غرّتِهِ* *كالشمس تَنجابُ عن إشرَاقِها الظُّلَمُ 
*
*من مَعشَرٍ حُبُّهُمْ دِينٌ، وَبُغْضُهُمُ كُفْرٌ،** وَقُرْبُهُمُ مَنجىً وَمُعتَصَمُ 
*
*مُقَدَّمٌ بعد ذِكْرِ الله ذِكْرُهُمُ،* *في كلّ بَدْءٍ، وَمَختومٌ به الكَلِمُ 
*
*إنْ عُدّ أهْلُ التّقَى كانوا أئِمّتَهمْ، أوْ قيل:** «من خيرُ أهل الأرْض؟» قيل: هم 
*
*لا يَستَطيعُ جَوَادٌ بَعدَ جُودِهِمُ،** وَلا يُدانِيهِمُ قَوْمٌ، وَإنْ كَرُمُوا 
*
*هُمُ الغُيُوثُ، إذا ما أزْمَةٌ أزَمَتْ، 

**وَالأُسدُ أُسدُ الشّرَى، وَالبأسُ محتدمُ 

**لا يُنقِصُ العُسرُ بَسطاً من أكُفّهِمُ؛* *سِيّانِ ذلك: إن أثَرَوْا وَإنْ عَدِمُوا 
*
*يُستدْفَعُ الشرُّ وَالبَلْوَى بحُبّهِمُ،** وَيُسْتَرَبّ بِهِ الإحْسَانُ وَالنِّعَمُ 

**( الفرزدق )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أقول لها وقد طارت شعاعًا  

من الأبطال ويحك لن تراعي

فإنك لو سألت بقاء يوم  

على الأجل الذي لك لن تطاعي

فصبرًا في مجال الموت صبرًا 

فما نيل الخلود بمستطاع

وما ثوب الحياة بثوب عز  

فيطوى عن أخي الخنع اليراع

سبيل الموت غاية كل حي  

وداعيه لأهل الأرض داعي

ومن لم يعتبط يسأم ويهرم  

وتسلمه المنون إلى انقطاع

وما للمرء خير في حياة  

إذا ما عُدَّ من سَقَطِ المتاعِ


قطري بن الفجاءة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وما في الناسِ أجودُ من* *شجاعٍ * *

   وإنْ أعطى القليلَ من النوالِ

وذلك أنّه يُعطيك مِماً   

  تُفيء عليهِ أطرافُ العوالي

وحسبُك جودُ مَنْ أعطاكَ مالاً  

**   جَبَاهُ بالطِّرادِ وبالنّزالِ**

شرى دمَهُ ليحويَهُ فلمّا    

 حواهُ حوى به حمدَ الرجالِ  


**ابن الرومي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إذا كان أمرُ الله أمراً يُقَدّر 

**فكيفَ يفرُّ المرءُ منْه ويحذَرُ**

ومن ذا يردُّ الموتَ أو يدفعُ القضا 

 وضرْبتُهُ محْتُومة ٌ ليس تعثرُ

لَقد هانَ عِنْدي الدَّهْرُ لمَّا عرفْتُهُ  

وإني بما تأْتي المُلمَّاتُ أخبَرُ

وليس سباعُ البَرّ مثْلَ ضِباعِهِ  

**ولاَ كلُّ مَنْ خاض العَجاجة َ عَنْتَرُ**

سلُوا صرْفَ هذَا الدَّهْر كمْ شَنَّ غارة ً

  ففرَّجْتُها والمَوْتُ فيها مشَمِّرُ

بصارم عَزْمٍ لوْ ضرَبتُ بحَدِّهِ  

دُجى اللَّيل ولَّى وهو بالنَّجْم يَعثُر
**
دعوني أجدُّ السَّعي في طلب العُلا* *

 فأُدْرِكَ سُؤْلي أو أمُوتَ فأُعذَرُ

ولاَ تختشوا مما يقدرُ في غدٍ 

 فما جاءَنا منْ عالم الغيبِ مخبرُ

وكمْ منْ نَذِيرٍ قدْ أَتَانا محذِّراً 

 فكانَ رسولاً في السُّرور يبَشّر

قفي وانظري يا عبلَ فعلي وعايني  

طِعاني إذَا ثَارَ العَجاجُ المكدّر

**تري بطلاً يلقى الفوارسَ ضاحكاً * *

ويرجَعُ عنْهمْ وهو أشعثُ أَغْبَرُ

ولا ينثني حتى يخلى* *جماجماً* *

 تَمرُّ بنها ريحُ الجَنوبِ فتَصْفر

وأجْسادَ قوْمٍ يَسكنُ الطَّيْرُ حَولَها  

إلى أن يرى وحشَ الفلاة ِ فينفر


**عنترة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولَلمَوتُ خيرٌ للفتى من حياتِه    * *

إذا لم يَثِبْ للأمرِ إلاّ بقائدِ

فعالجْ جسيماتِ الأمورِ، ولا تكنْ     

**هبيتَ الفؤادِ همهُ للوسائدِ**

إذا الرِّيحُ جاءَت بالجَهامِ تَشُلُّهُ     

هذا ليلهُ شلَّ القلاصِ الطَّرائدِ

وأَعقَبَ نَوءَ المِرزَمَينِ بغُبرَة ٍ     

وقطٍ قليلِ الماءِ بالَّليلِ باردِ

كفى حاجة َ الاضيافِ حتى يريحها     

على الحيِّ منَّا كلُّ أروعَ ماجدِ

تراهُ بتفريجِ الأمورِ ولفِّها 

لما نالَ منْ معروفها غيرَ زاهدِ

وليسَ أخونا* *عند شَرٍّ يَخافُهُ    * *

ولا عندَ خيرٍ إن رَجاهُ بواحدِ

إذا قيل:* *مَنْ للمعضلاتِ* *؟** أجابهُ: 

عِظامُ اللُّهى منّا طِوالُ السَّواعدِ


**عنترة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ما زِلتُ مُرتَقِياً إِلى العَلياءِ 	

حَتّى بَلَغتُ إِلى ذُرى الجَوزاءِ

فَهُنَاكَ لا أَلْوِي عَلى مَنْ لاَمَنِي 	

خوْفَ المَمَاتِ وَفُرْقَة ِ الأَحْياءِ

فلأغضبنَّ عواذلي وحواسدي 	

ولأَصْبِرَنَّ عَلى قِلًى وَجَوَاءِ

ولأَجهَدَنَّ عَلى اللِّقَاءِ لِكَيْ أَرَى 	

ما أرتجيهِ أو يحينَ قضائيِ

ولأَحْمِيَنَّ النَّفْسَ عَنْ شهَوَاتِهَا 	

حَتَّى أَرَى ذَا ذِمَّة ٍ وَوَفاءِ

منْ كانَ يجحدني فقدْ برحَ الخفا 	

ما كنتُ أكتمهُ عن الرُّقباءِ

ما ساءني لوني وإسمُ زبيبة ٍ 	

إنْ قَصَّرَتْ عَنْ هِمَّتي أعدَائي

فَلِئنْ بَقيتُ لأَصْنَعَنَّ عَجَائِباً 	

ولأُبْكمنَّ بَلاَغَة َ الفُصحَاءِ


عنترة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إِنَّ الأَفاعي وَإِن لانَت مَلامِسُها 

عِندَ التَقَلُّبِ في أَنيابِها العَطَبُ

**فَتًى يَخُوضُ غِمَارَ الحرْبِ مُبْتَسِماً  

وَيَنْثَنِي وَسِنَانُ الرُّمْحِ مُخْتَضِبُ**

إنْ سلَّ صارمهُ سالتَ مضاربهُ  

وأَشْرَقَ الجَوُّ وانْشَقَّتْ لَهُ الحُجُبُ

والخَيْلُ تَشْهَدُ لي أَنِّي أُكَفْكِفُهَا  

والطّعن مثلُ شرارِ النَّار يلتهبُ

إذا التقيتُ الأعادي يومَ معركة ٍ  

تَركْتُ جَمْعَهُمُ* *المَغْرُور* *يُنْتَهَبُ

لي النفوسُ وللطّيرِاللحومُ ولل *** ـوحْشِ العِظَامُ وَلِلخَيَّالَة ِ السَّلَبُ

لا أبعدَ الله عن عيني غطارفة ً  

إنْساً إذَا نَزَلُوا جِنَّا إذَا رَكِبُوا

أسودُ غابٍ ولكنْ لا نيوبَ لهم  

إلاَّ الأَسِنَّة ُ والهِنْدِيَّة ُ القُضْبُ

تعدو بهمْ أعوجيِّاتٌ مضَّمرة ٌ 

    مِثْلُ السَّرَاحِينِ في أعناقها القَببُ

ما زلْتُ ألقى صُدُورَ الخَيْلِ منْدَفِقاً  

بالطَّعن حتى يضجَّ السَّرجُ واللَّببُ

فالعُميْ لو كانَ في أجفانهمْ نظروا  

والخُرْسُ لوْ كَانَ في أَفْوَاهِهمْ خَطَبُوا

**والنَّقْعُ يَوْمَ طِرَادِ الخَيْل يشْهَدُ لي  

والضَّرْبُ والطَّعْنُ والأَقْلامُ والكُتُبُ**

عنترة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*لقدْ ذلَّ منْ أمسى على رَبْعِ منْزلٍ 

ينوحُ على رسمِ الدَّيار ويندبُ

وقدْ فاز منْ في الحرْب أصبح جائلا

 يُطاعن قِرناً والغبارُ مطنبُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سائلي يا عبيلَ عني خبيراً  

**وَشُجاعاً* *قَدْ شيَّبَتهُ الحُرُوبُ

فسينبيكِ أنَّ في حدَّ* *سيفي * *

ملكُ الموتِ حاضرٌ لا يغيبُ

**وسِناني* *بالدَّارعينَ خَبيرٌ  

فاسأليهِ عما تَكون القلوبُ

كمْ شُجاعٍ دَنا إليَّ وَنادَى  

يا لَقَوْمي أَنا الشُّجاعُ المَهيبُ

ما دَعاني إلاَّ* *مَضى* *يَكْدِمُ الأَرْ  *** ض وَقَدْ شُقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الجُيُوبُ

ولسمرِ القَنا إليَّ انتسابٌ  

وَجَوَادي إذَا دَعاني أُجيبُ

يضحكُ* *السَّيفُ* *في يدي وَينادي  

ولهُ في بنانِ غيري نحيبُ

وهوَ يَحْمي مَعِي على كلِّ قِرْنٍ  

مثلما للنسيبِ يحمي النسيبُ

فدعوني منْ شربِ كأسِ مدامِ  

منْ جوارٍ لهنَّ ظرفٌ وطيبُ

**وَدَعُوني أَجُرُّ ذَيلَ فخَارٍ
**
عِندَما تُخْجِلُ* *الجبانَ* *العُيُوبُ
**
عنترة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنا المَوْتُ إلاّ أنني غيرُ صابرٍ

 على أنْفُس الأَبطالِ والمَوْتُ يصْبرُ

 أنا الأَسدُ الحامي حمى منْ يلوذُ بي

 وفعْلي لـهُ وصْفٌ إلى الدّهر يُذْكر*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قُل للحياة إنِ إستطعتَ وداعا


نصف الشجاعة أن تموت شجاعا


عِش مثل ما ولدتكَ أمُّكَ باسلًا


إنَّ الحرائر ﻻ يلِدنَ ضِبَاعا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن الكرامَ على الجيادِ مبيتُهم ..... 

 فدعي الرماحَ لأهلِها وتعطّري .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ألا لا أعدُّ العيشَ عيشا مع الأذى

 لأنَّ قعيدَ الذلِ حيٌّ كميتِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نحـنُ الزمـانُ وغيْرُنـا أذنـابُـه*

* ففعالُـهـم لفعالِـنـا أصـــداءُ*

* أيكـونُ مثـلَ مُطـاولٍ متـطـاولٌ*

* وتكـونُ مثـلَ السـادةِ الغوغـاءُ*

* إنْ نحنُ شئنا شاءَ مَنْ هـو دوننـا*

* إنْ شـاء رأسٌ شـاءتِ الأعضـاءُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وَأَنَا عَلَى سَرْجِ التَّرَفُّعِ لِلعُلا

أَرْنُو وَيَعْدُو بِالشُّمُوخِ حِصَانِي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أقِلِّي عَلَيَّ اللِّـوْمَ يـا ابْنَـة َ مُنْـذِرِ**

ونامِي، فإنْ لم تَشْتَهي النَّومَ فاسْهَرِي

** ذَرِيني ونَفسـي أُمَّ حَسَّـانَ، إننـي**

بها قبل أن لا أملك البيـع مشتـري*

* ذَرِيني أُطَـوِّفْ فِـي البـلادِ لعلَّنِـي**

أخَلِّيكِ أو أغْنِيكِ عن سُوءِ مَحْضَـرِ

** فإن فـاز سهـم للمنيـة لـم أكـن**

جَزُوعاً، وهَلْ عن ذاكِ مـن مُتَأخَّـرِ

** وإن فاز سهمي كفكم عـن مقاعـد لكم **

خلـف أدبـار البيـوت ومنظـرِ*

----------

